# Easy Anti-Cheat support added for Linux...



## Liquid Cool (Sep 24, 2021)

Liam Dawe from GamingOnLinux posted a nice article this afternoon...

Epic Games announce full Easy Anti-Cheat support for Linux including Wine & Proton

I'd imagine this bodes well for the up and coming Steam Deck from Valve? Not to mention linux gaming in general.

From the article:

"For those who don't know, Epic Games owns Easy Anti-Cheat and earlier this year they made it free for all developers making Windows games. Today this has been expanded to fully support developers doing native Linux games (and macOS too)."

Here is the press release directly from Epic Games...

Epic Online Services launches Anti-Cheat support for Linux, Mac, and Steam Deck

"and Steam Deck".  This...from Epic Games?!  Think about that for a minute.

I also wanted to add BattlEye sent out a Tweet shortly thereafter:



I'm glad I have my $5 ticket...

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Deleted member 212040 (Oct 5, 2021)

Valve my beloved.

There is one game I cannot play on Linux and that is Paladins, an EAC game. I can patiently wait for the devs to add Linux compatibility.

But man do I love what Valve has been doing for the Linux desktop lately, and I've only been using Linux for a month. The Steam Deck running on Arch Linux by default has done so much indirectly, and it hasn't even released yet.


----------



## Soup` (Oct 12, 2021)

Emily said:


> There is one game I cannot play on Linux and that is Paladins, an EAC game. I can patiently wait for the devs to add Linux compatibility.


Well, they finally added support for it. Go play your heart out 


			https://www.protondb.com/app/444090


----------



## SomeOne99h (Oct 12, 2021)

Soup` said:


> Well, they finally added support for it. Go play your heart out
> 
> 
> https://www.protondb.com/app/444090


This post pisses me off:
(_When the cpu is overloaded, sometimes the audio breaks up and this isn’t too unusual because my cpu technically does not meet min requirements

Since my laptops cpu does not have enough to cores to pass minimum requirements, I did not get more than 30fps in-game but didn’t have any issues beyond performance_.)

He couldn't say what CPU he is using and what is his spec? Like seriously ... It like just a generic comment you see when someone tries mimic reality into a game simulator.


----------



## Soup` (Oct 12, 2021)

> He couldn't say what CPU he is using and what is his spec? Like seriously ... It like just a generic comment you see when someone tries mimic reality into a game simulator.


His specs are to the right of his post.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Oct 12, 2021)

Soup` said:


> His specs are to the right of his post.


Ahh... I couldn't see it. Somehow it wasn't/isn't obvious to my eye. Either I wasn't paying attention or the design of the site needs some work?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 10, 2022)

Perhaps a quick update to this thread...

Are We Anti-Cheat Yet?

I ran into a new site that is following an extensive list of game titles utilizing various anti-cheat software and monitoring their individual transitions to being in compliance with Proton(or not).  Thought it might be worth a look...

I've personally found half a dozen titles that I've now added to my Steam wishlist.  I only wish I would have discovered the site before the winter sale was over.

From the site description:

"A comprehensive and crowd-sourced list of games using anti-cheats and their compatibility with GNU/Linux or Wine/Proton."

Still glad I have my $5 ticket....

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------

